# Sawhorse. Automatically renews.



## cda (Sep 24, 2017)

I am going to renew, but I thought I had turned off the automatic renewal??

How is it done??



*Sawhorse 1 Year*
1 Year subscription as Sawhorse. Automatically renews.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 25, 2017)

It is suppose to remind you.  If you have auto-pay with Paypal it should renew.  We are still having issues with communication between Paypal and the site that have supposedly been resolved.


----------



## cda (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks, I saw I was coming up for renewal.

I just do not like auto pay and auto renewal, not just this site.

I do not go on pay pal much. Now that you said paypal, I think that is where you can designate autorenewal


----------



## jar546 (Sep 26, 2017)

Yes, the swap to the new system was not seamless as hoped with Paypal but you can have yourself auto renewed through them.  If there are any issues, please contact me asap and let me know so I can manually enter you in.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm not a fan of autorenewal either.  When I renewed last year PayPal set me up for autorenewal, and I had to go back into PayPal right after renewing to turn it off.


----------



## cda (Oct 24, 2017)

Not sure how long it takes the PayPal to clear.

Sorry forgot it was due.

When clear can I get back in good standing, so I can post some pictures


Thanks


----------



## jar546 (Oct 25, 2017)

cda said:


> Not sure how long it takes the PayPal to clear.
> 
> Sorry forgot it was due.
> 
> ...


You are listed as a Sawhorse, not sure the issue.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 25, 2017)

cda said:


> Not sure how long it takes the PayPal to clear.
> 
> Sorry forgot it was due.
> 
> ...


I'm having a similar issue with not being able to immediately edit my post. On a separate matter when we changed the billing I was charged twice but did not receive the extended benefits.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 25, 2017)

PayPal did an auto renewal; the funds where debit from my account. Though I'm listed as a Sawhorse but without the benefits.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 25, 2017)

Francis Vineyard said:


> PayPal did an auto renewal; the funds where debit from my account. Though I'm listed as a Sawhorse but without the benefits.


Manually entered you.  Sorry.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 25, 2017)

OK Folks, I have a persistent problem with Paypal communicating to the forum to update your status.  It appears to be a renewal problem where if you were a Sawhorse under the old software (vBulletin) then Paypal still has you with codes to update that forum and not the new one.  What has been happening is that I have to be reactive and wait to hear from people in order to manually upgrade them.  For this I apologize, I am running blind and don't like it.  I wish there was a better way.


----------



## cda (Oct 25, 2017)

jar546 said:


> OK Folks, I have a persistent problem with Paypal communicating to the forum to update your status.  It appears to be a renewal problem where if you were a Sawhorse under the old software (vBulletin) then Paypal still has you with codes to update that forum and not the new one.  What has been happening is that I have to be reactive and wait to hear from people in order to manually upgrade them.  For this I apologize, I am running blind and don't like it.  I wish there was a better way.





Well 

Have a lifetime membership fee, so we do not have to renew??

Oh these computer things, they will never make it!!


----------



## cda (Oct 25, 2017)

jar546 said:


> You are listed as a Sawhorse, not sure the issue.




I am fixed now


----------



## jar546 (Oct 25, 2017)

cda said:


> Well
> 
> Have a lifetime membership fee, so we do not have to renew??
> 
> Oh these computer things, they will never make it!!


It is certainly a thought.  I don't know how that would go over, but I guess if it is just an option.


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 13, 2017)

cda said:


> I am fixed now





a little TMI if you ask me........


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2017)

Builder Bob said:


> a little TMI if you ask me........




Well spay or neuter your pets!!


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 15, 2017)

Good PSA cda......


----------



## CityKin (Jan 30, 2018)

Seems like the auto payment works but somehow at renewal time I loose my sawhorse status.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 30, 2018)

CityKin said:


> Seems like the auto payment works but somehow at renewal time I loose my sawhorse status.


Message me the email you use for Paypal.  There is a disconnect with those that started under the old system.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 30, 2018)

CityKin said:


> Seems like the auto payment works but somehow at renewal time I loose my sawhorse status.


I manually upgraded you and added a free month.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 1, 2018)

I received an email that my Paypal account has been closed and payment was due Jan. 22 and it's nice to know that I'm currently displayed as a Sawhorse. I've two questions;

How to pay other than PayPal ?  I cannot find a link to make a payment.

How to check when the membership expires?

I login and out in hoping to view the above information. Could it be IT blocks it as does the Amazon link?


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 4, 2018)

Put your cursor over your name when logged in. You will see account upgrades. Click on that and at the bottom of the page you will see purchased upgrades with the expiration date.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 16, 2018)

jar546 said:


> It is suppose to remind you.  If you have auto-pay with Paypal it should renew.  We are still having issues with communication between Paypal and the site that have supposedly been resolved.



So, I just sent an email out and we figured out the disconnect.  It was with the old system for
those that signed up as Sawhorses and Supporters BEFORE we moved to this new platform.
IF you have a pre-April 2016 membership that has auto-renewal on Paypal, you need to stop
the auto-renewal with Paypal and then sign up under the new system when your old
membership expires.   The old membership Paypal does not communicate with the new
system and there is nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Sifu (Jul 18, 2018)

Ok, I just cancelled my automatic pmt to REMAS.  So now I just wait until I am going to expire and sign up as a new member once this current membership expires?


----------



## jar546 (Jul 19, 2018)

Sifu said:


> Ok, I just cancelled my automatic pmt to REMAS.  So now I just wait until I am going to expire and sign up as a new member once this current membership expires?



Yes, July 16, 2020


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 25, 2018)

Jeff,
I no longer have Sawhorse privileges. I'm guessing my account expiration date change occurred with Paypal when platform change.  Could you please confirm based on the payments when my account should not expire.

  1/10/2012 - $110.00
12/10/2013 - $35.00
  1/22/2015 - $35.00
  1/22/2016 - $35.00
10/24/2016 - $35.00
  1/23/2017 - $35.00


----------



## cda (Oct 25, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Jeff,
> I no longer have Sawhorse privileges. I'm guessing my account expiration date change occurred with Paypal when platform change.  Could you please confirm based on the payments when my account should not expire.
> 
> 1/10/2012 - $110.00
> ...



Did you check your status here::;


If you click on the picture top right of the page

Go down to account upgrades

It will show either you have expired or expectation date.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 25, 2018)

Neither


----------



## cda (Oct 25, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Neither




Hum


Are you in the witness protection plan?? 
Wonder why it does not show.

Send jar a private message with your question.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 25, 2018)

Ran into the same problem - It is relatively cheap and I just renewed my membership - could no pin point the date of the last renewal payment. However, I did not recieve any notification that it was expired or going to expire.


----------



## cda (Oct 25, 2018)

Builder Bob said:


> Ran into the same problem - It is relatively cheap and I just renewed my membership - could no pin point the date of the last renewal payment. However, I did not recieve any notification that it was expired or going to expire.




You do not get notification

They just cut the cable.


Need to check your profile maybe every six months to see when it does expire


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 25, 2018)

interestingly, the status of your profile remains as a sawhorse..... thus the confusion. If it did expire, it would be extremely helpful for the status to change t contributor..... or agent, or user


----------



## jar546 (Oct 25, 2018)

Folks, as posted a few times, there is a problem with the old system since we move to the new system 2-1/2 years ago.  Many of you still have the Paypal auto-renewal under the ol system and you need to change it to the new system after you are expired.

If you paid $35 or $40 for the year (the current rate is $40) then that expires after 1 year from the date you paid.  If you paid $60 or $75 then that is good for 2 years.  FYI $75 is has been the new 2 year rate but many of you are on auto pay with Paypal.

Here is the crux of the problem.  The old system had a different code that was sent from Paypal to the site and with a new site and an old code, you guessed it, the money gets deposited but never gets credited automatically because the old code does not exist on the new site for the past 2-1/2 years.

I posted about this a few times telling everyone to pay attention to their expiration date and renew under the new system.  Paypal does not care but our site does and I want you to have auto-renewal under the new system so I don't have to cross reference people manually.  This is especially a pain in the ass when people use a different Paypal email address than the email used on this site.  Then I have absolutely no way of knowing.

The bottom line is that if you don't think you were credited, send me a PM and give me the last payment date, amount and EMAIL it was send under.  This will help a lot.

I truly appreciate everyone that contributes to this forum and wish there was a better transition from the old system.  I have been posting about this for 2-1/2 years and apparently not everyone sees them.

PLEASE, just renew under the new system and stop your Paypal auto-renew if it is for $35 or $60 because that is the OLD system.

This is the best explanation I can offer.  BTW, I even tried getting Paypal to change the renewals to the new IPN (instant payment notification) code but they won't because it is your money and they are protecting you.

Jeff


----------



## jar546 (Oct 25, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Jeff,
> I no longer have Sawhorse privileges. I'm guessing my account expiration date change occurred with Paypal when platform change.  Could you please confirm based on the payments when my account should not expire.
> 
> 1/10/2012 - $110.00
> ...



Your last payment was October 24th 2017 for $35 which means it was under the old system.  That means you just expired so it is best to please start fresh under the new system.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 26, 2018)

jar546 said:


> Your last payment was October 24th 2017 for $35 which means it was under the old system.  That means you just expired so it is best to please start fresh under the new system.


Thank you for the clarification that the membership begins with the last payment. And as I understand membership is not extended with multiple payments (four in two years).  My fault for signing up with Paypal and then having to deal with this issue.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 26, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Thank you for the clarification that the membership begins with the last payment. And as I understand membership is not extended with multiple payments (four in two years).  My fault for signing up with Paypal and then having to deal with this issue.


Yeah, I see that for some reason you had a payment in October of 2016 that did not line up with all of your other January payments.  I'll be happy to manually add another year for you.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 26, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Thank you for the clarification that the membership begins with the last payment. And as I understand membership is not extended with multiple payments (four in two years).  My fault for signing up with Paypal and then having to deal with this issue.


You've been extended for a year beginning today.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks Jeff for all you do......


----------



## cda (Oct 29, 2018)

I just paid!!!


----------



## steveray (Dec 10, 2019)

Jeff, Did this ever get answered?



Francis Vineyard said:


> How to pay other than PayPal ?  I cannot find a link to make a payment.



Doesn't seem like there is another way besides signing up with paypal...Doesn't give me the option of checking out without signing up.....Did I send you a check last time?


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2019)

steveray said:


> Jeff, Did this ever get answered?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem like there is another way besides signing up with paypal...Doesn't give me the option of checking out without signing up.....Did I send you a check last time?





Check post 20:;;


https://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/license-renewed-update-coming.25380/#post-198208


Just have to send him a conversation
No address posted

I think he is either in the witness protection program or with the CIA???


----------



## jar546 (Dec 10, 2019)

steveray said:


> Jeff, Did this ever get answered?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem like there is another way besides signing up with paypal...Doesn't give me the option of checking out without signing up.....Did I send you a check last time?



Other than snail mail, Venmo, Zell or through Chase Bank, I have no other option outside of the Automatic Paypal method.  I have answered this multiple times and sent out 4 mass emails over the past 3 years concerning this.  I am not a fan of PayPal but it works and is the only system that integrates with our software or any forum software for that matter.  If anyone chooses snail mail, Venmo, Zell or Chase Bank, i would be happy to help you and will manually input you into the system.  If I could get away from PayPal I would because we lose 3% right off the top.


----------

